# looking for urn and casket plans



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I was asked if I could make doggie boxes (urns for dogs). I bet I could, but the problem is I have no idea where to start or how big it should be. Does anyone have any plans or can provide a starting point?

On the same note I was also looking for casket plans. I'm not going to make a full size casket but would like to scale it down.

Can anyone help?

Thanks
D


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Try Rockler's*

I Rockler's carries casket plans:

http://www.rocklerwoodworking.com/search_results.cfm?filter=casket&submit.x=18&submit.y=7


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Knot Home said:


> I Rockler's carries casket plans


Who knew? And to think all this time I was flushing the goldfish down the toilet. :blink: :laughing:
Ken


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure if this will help BUT . . . I did a Shelby Cobra for a lady years ago. Turned out to be about 30" long. The lady's husband was a Cobra fan and wanted him to fit in the trunk. To get the dimensions I stopped by the Fort Bliss cemetary and asked how big the actual little box or bag that comes from the crematorium (sp?) was. After twenty minutes of trying to explain what the heck I was trying to do they said the baggie was about 4" x 8" x 10". Pretty sure they were right 'cause I never heard from the lady after delivery. I ASSUME he fit. Soooooooooooooooooo I'd assume a pet would wind up much smaller.

( You KNOW I wanted to say "doggie-bag" but I did'nt. I excerted self-restraint there ! And it was'nt easy !)

I know Rockler has pet casket hardware and pretty sure they've got the plans also.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

wow kenbo...that made me pee a little...:laughing:

Anyway...Rockler Rockler Rockler...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> wow kenbo...that made me pee a little...:laughing:


Maybe Rockler sells tissue boxes to assist in the clean up. :laughing:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

What about plans that I don't need to pay for?

No Urn plans out there?

I don't really need a "functional" casket... just the look of it.


----------

